

Jon Stewart on the use of QR Codes on TV... - dotcoma
http://adage.com/article/mediaworks/daily-show-counters-cnn-s-screen-qr-code/228197/

======
gte525u
Url for the lazy:

<http://www.thedailyshow.com/lookwehaveascancodethingytoo>

------
ColinWright
In case you're wondering (and if you aren't, why not?) the QR code in the
picture takes you somewhere "interesting."

